# 2013 Bad Boy Buggy VS Polaris Ranger EV



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

No experience with Bad Boy, but the guy I hunt with bought a Polaris EV before last years hunting season. We used it off and on all last year with no problems. It even did very well in the heavy gumbo here in east Arkansas, so it has good power. Never had any mechanical issues.


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm looking at the same scenerio and very interested in any opinions or knowledge of the two.


----------



## mmafan (Feb 17, 2012)

is the bad boy 100% electric?? you can always carry a gas can but if your battery is low how are you or your kids geting back after having fun all day....


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

For power the Polaris , the only thing that a bad boy offers over any other utv is that it is quiet. I guess I'm old school, I like things that are powerful and can go anywhere I want them too


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

sethro02 said:


> For power the Polaris , the only thing that a bad boy offers over any other utv is that it is quiet. I guess I'm old school, I like things that are powerful and can go anywhere I want them too
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Plus it's faster


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

Polaris hands down, neighbor has one and its awesome


----------



## bwelte (Feb 5, 2010)

I have had expierence with both the bad boy buggies and the polaris ev. My first bad boy buggy that I owned was a 2008 bad boy buggy. I didn't ever have any real problems with my machine, but my best friend was a dealer at the time and they were bringing in machines daily with problems. I later bought a 2010 polaris ev. I had the machine for about 8 months and it was ok. It had 3 diferent settings that you could use that was nice. It had a high, that was fast and had good power, but it drained the battery fast. It had low with lots of power but was really slow, it had a medium that was best on battery, but no power. All in all the machine was pretty good. One day I went to plug the polaris in to charge. I drove it over to the extension cord and everything was great. Plug it in and left it for the day. Came back the next morning and it wouldn't run. Ultimately I took it into the dealer and what happened was that the charger never shut off when the batteries were full and the charger burnt up the batteries. Polaris warrantied the battery charger, but I was on my own for the batteries and labor to install them. $4,000 worth of work. I was very upset but they wouldn't help me out. All this is after buying 2 polaris ranger xp, a polris ev and a polaris 850 xp 4x4. Roughly $40,000 in toys from polaris over the years. I will not buy a polaris product again and I really do like there products. I bought a 2013 recoil from a bad boy buggy dealer and I won't have it till the end of the week. I hope I like it. To the op if you want to call me and we can talk pm me and we can exchange numbers good luck. Sorry for the poor grammar and spelling I typed this fast, I amd at work.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a friend that has both Ranger 800's and a Ranger EV. Uses them in the nat gas industry. The EV has been nothing but problems for him, more time in the shop than out. Regrets this purchase. Was just talking to a co-worker about this, we both have gas Rangers, and he stated a close friend of his also has a gas and an EV and his EV has been problematic too.


----------



## PoppaPump (Feb 15, 2010)

Man I could go on and on for the problems with electric UTV, bad boy etc. Had a bunch of different UTV bad boy, mule, ranger etc and I couldn't put in words how much I wouldn't "take" a electric UTV................. let alone spend money.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys for the input! I appreciate it! I'm gonna drive both before I decide.


----------



## bowhunting4fun (Nov 8, 2004)

I have experience with both and I may be in the minority but I prefer the Bad boy. One thing you have to realize is neither one will take the place of a gas powered 4 wheeler! They are electric vehicles and if you use them as such then you will be fine. The Bad Boy I have is used to go to and from my deer stand and to retrieve dead deer and check trail cameras and thats about it, besides the kids riding it around the yard. Hope this helps


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Down south either should be fine. Where I live both are worthless once it snows a little. Too big for riding in the woods as well


----------



## bowhunting4fun (Nov 8, 2004)

Also wanted to point out that steep hills drain the batteries pretty quick. Don't expect 30 miles per charge in steep, hilly country. Maybe expect like 1/3 of that as far as range....or less.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

bowhunting4fun said:


> Also wanted to point out that steep hills drain the batteries pretty quick. Don't expect 30 miles per charge in steep, hilly country. Maybe expect like 1/3 of that as far as range....or less.


Thanks for the input, I do realize that electric wont take the place of gas. I'm not looking to get any real work out of it. Mainly just hauling kids and corn plus checking trail cams. I want something that'll be safe for them to drive as well.


----------



## Joe D (Dec 10, 2003)

Look at the Bad Boy Hybrid. I drove one last month and it was pretty cool. Runs just like a golf cart with the gas engine and then you can switch it into electric stealth mode when you need to get close.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

Joe D said:


> Look at the Bad Boy Hybrid. I drove one last month and it was pretty cool. Runs just like a golf cart with the gas engine and then you can switch it into electric stealth mode when you need to get close.


I saw that one too, its pretty pricey thought.


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

I have a Yamaha Rhino 700 fi. And must say I love it. Not the fastest bike but rides good, has plenty of power, goes anywhere and reliable. I've road ATV for years and don't think you can beat the Japanese small engines.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

Corinth Hunter said:


> I have a Yamaha Rhino 700 fi. And must say I love it. Not the fastest bike but rides good, has plenty of power, goes anywhere and reliable. I've road ATV for years and don't think you can beat the Japanese small engines.


I dont doubt the gas engines... I'm looking for quite and safe for the kids...


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been around the electrics with friends.....IMO buy a golf cart off craigslist ($1500-$2000) for the kids....and get you a gas burner for a UTV! The extra cost of the vehichle, the replacement batteries in the future will have you spending more on an electric than gas savings could ever be. Then the aggresive UTV tires will tear everything all to heck around house with kids driving it.

Just my 2 cents

GF


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

bwelte said:


> I have had expierence with both the bad boy buggies and the polaris ev. My first bad boy buggy that I owned was a 2008 bad boy buggy. I didn't ever have any real problems with my machine, but my best friend was a dealer at the time and they were bringing in machines daily with problems. I later bought a 2010 polaris ev. I had the machine for about 8 months and it was ok. It had 3 diferent settings that you could use that was nice. It had a high, that was fast and had good power, but it drained the battery fast. It had low with lots of power but was really slow, it had a medium that was best on battery, but no power. All in all the machine was pretty good. One day I went to plug the polaris in to charge. I drove it over to the extension cord and everything was great. Plug it in and left it for the day. Came back the next morning and it wouldn't run. Ultimately I took it into the dealer and what happened was that the charger never shut off when the batteries were full and the charger burnt up the batteries. Polaris warrantied the battery charger, but I was on my own for the batteries and labor to install them. $4,000 worth of work. I was very upset but they wouldn't help me out. All this is after buying 2 polaris ranger xp, a polris ev and a polaris 850 xp 4x4. Roughly $40,000 in toys from polaris over the years. I will not buy a polaris product again and I really do like there products. I bought a 2013 recoil from a bad boy buggy dealer and I won't have it till the end of the week. I hope I like it. To the op if you want to call me and we can talk pm me and we can exchange numbers good luck. Sorry for the poor grammar and spelling I typed this fast, I amd at work.



Just curious how the Bad Boy Recoil is doing. Thinking about buying one in a couple months. I was going with the Polaris EV but seems they are still having issues while EZGO seems to be getting the BBB reliability up to par. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

I've had a 2014 Recoil IS since May and so far I am very happy with it.


----------



## 1sawtooth (Dec 12, 2012)

We have 6 Ranger EV's now. Not sure I agree with you regarding issues as we had one machine that lost a front driveshaft but was under warranty and my unit had a defective battery. Other than that all have been great with very few issues and offer outstanding power, ride quality and range. Will definitely buy more for our outfitting business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

